# Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage



## tangomba (19. Juni 2012)

Welche Pflanzen zwischen Findlingen?

Hi,
ich bin gerade dabei Sandsteinfindlinge an die Umrandung meines Teiches zu setzen.
Hinter die Findlinge werde ich ein wenig Erde aufschütten um ein paar normale Pflanzen zu setzen.
Soll ich zwischen den Findlingen die Fugen zumörteln damit keine Wurzeln über den Uferwall wachsen wegen dem Kapillareffekt?


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

Hallo!  

die Folie guckt ja eh etwas raus, entweder Du behälst das im Auge ( würd ich auf Dauer nicht mehr dran denken)

oder Du machst dazwischen zu ....    ist warscheinlich die bessere Lösung, denk aber an nen Überlauf für den Teich

LG Susanne


----------



## fukelstrulle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

Hi wie waers mit zwergstachelhalm und __ sumpfdotterblume.


----------



## tangomba (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

Hi,

1. ist das auf dem Bild eine __ Sumpfdotterblume?

2. ich möchte die herausschauende Folie mit Ufermatte belegen und bepflanzen
(ca. 20 - 25 cm sind davon unter Wasser)
Nun habe ich leider die Folie außerhalb des Teiches zu kurz abgeschnitten.
Ich dachte mir, daß ich die Findlinge (siehe Fotos) wegnehme, die Ufermatte über den Teichrand verlege, die Findlinge wieder dranschiebe und die Hohlräume zwischen den Findlingen und des Teichrandinneren mit Trasszement ausmörtel, danach die Ufermatte mit Substrat einschlämme und Pflanzen setze.
Somit müßte ich doch mit dem Zement auch eine Kapillarsperre haben, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## lonely (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

Nein eine Sumpfdoterblume ist es nicht. Bei den Sumpfdotterblumen hat jedes Blatt einen eigenen Stengel, die Blätter sind größer und stehen nach oben ab.
Deine Pflanze hingengen hat viele Blätter an einem Stengel, scheint eher zu kriechen und die Blätter sind kleiner.

Sieht eher nach __ Pfennigkraut aus. bin aber kein Experte.

 

Sollte es aber wirklich Pfennigkraut sein, wäre es ebenso gut für deine Zwecke geeignet, da Pfennigkraut eine größere Fläche überwuchern kann (ähnmlich eines bodendeckers) so das deine Folie weniger zu sehen sein würde.

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

Hallo tangomba.

Dein "Uferwall"... nunja, nimms mir nicht übel, aber welchen Zweck hat der denn?
Ein Uferwall macht m.M.n. nur Sinn, wenn dahinter dann auch noch ein Ufergraben kommt. Sonst kann man sich den Zinnober sparen. 

Wenn es mein Teich wäre und er sähe derzeit überall so aus, wie auf den Bildern gezeigt, dann würde ich aus dem Wall noch ganz fix eine gut bepflanzbare Flachwasser-/Sumpfzone machen. Sieht schöner aus und bringt für den Teich gleich noch Platz für Pflanzen, die den Algen das Futter streitig machen.



 


Am Besten so wie im ersten Bild, die graue Linie. So bleibt das Substrat auch gleich da liegen, wo es hingehört.
D.h., Du müsstest den Wall beseitigen und dort noch etwas tiefer graben. Sollte sich aber in Grenzen halten.


----------



## pema (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

Hallo Tangomba.

Ist dein Teich auf den Fotos voll?
Warum diesen dicken Wulst mit Teichfolie?
Für eine vernünftige Kapillarsperre reicht es, wenn der Folienrand ein paar Zentimeter über das Erdniveau reicht. Man muß da keine Folienberge bauen
Vielleicht ist dein Teich auch nicht in Waage, so dass an der einen Seite das Erdniveau erreicht ist und an der anderen noch 15cm Folie zu sehen sind?? Dann müsstes du die Erdumgebung des Teiches anpassen.

Die gezeigte Pflanze ist sog. __ Pfennigkraut - keine __ Sumpfdotterblume. Pfennigkraut kann zwar sehr schon Teichränder kaschieren...aber ob sie es schafft über diesen großen - und im Sommer sehr aufgeheizten - Rand zu wachsen...

petra


----------



## tangomba (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

..OK, dann habe ich wohl einiges falsch gemacht.
Für einen Ufergraben habe ich nach außen hin kaum mehr Platz.
Außerdem maximal noch 15 cm Folie
Außerdem habe ich den Rand betoniert!
Mir bleibt ja nichts anders übrig als den Rand mit einer Ufermatte zu kaschieren,
oder?


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

Moin.

Kannst Du mal eine Skizze machen, wo genau da der Beton versteckt ist?!
Die Ufermatte könnte zwar was bringen, aber deutlich besser und preislich günstiger ist sehr wahrs. eine Abänderung des Ufers.


----------



## tangomba (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

Hallo Anett,

hier auf dem Bild siehst du es ziemlich gut,
dick Beton!


----------



## pema (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

Hallo,
so wie ich das jetzt sehe, hast du die Folie über den "dick Beton" gezogen und dann die Folie mit Steinen befestigt. Aber der Betonrand ist an manchen Stellen höher als an anderen (über der Wasserlinie)?
Ich würde die Folie erst einmal hochstellen und schauen, wo die Wasserlinie verläuft. Kann man denn den überflüssigen Betonrand (ich meine den zu hohen, sprich weit über die Wasserlinie ragenden) nicht mit Hammer und Meißel etwas reduzieren? 
Wenn das geht, würde ich die Folie knapp über dem Betonrand abschneiden...also nicht drüber legen.  Den Übergang von Folie zu Beton kann man dann mit einer entsprechenden Kiesaufschüttung kaschieren und bepflanzen.

petra


----------



## tangomba (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Uferwall/ Pflanzenfrage*

..ja klar, man könnte alles abklopfen,

aber ich glaube mir würde es sogar gefallen wenn ich den jetzt heruasragenden Rand
als Pflanzenrand gestalten würde.
Ich werde s mit der Ufermatte wohl ausprobieren


----------

